# *Any* options for Shimano M563 chainrings?



## Doc_V (Aug 10, 2015)

I've got an early 90's 48-38-28 Deore LX M563 crankset and I'm in need of some replacement chainrings. Are there *any* options out there? So far my search has turned up nothing.

I'd considered a newer crankset, but there's nothing in a Deore or better that I can afford.


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Black Spire have a pretty comprehensive range of chainrings.

Otherwise, you might jag something on eBay.

The other option is tracking down a similar NOS or lightly used crankset on eBay.

Things is, by the time you splash out for a set of chainrings and have them delivered from 2 or 3 different online sources, you might be better off buying new cranks. MIGHT be, not WILL be, but you do the maths.

Grumps


----------



## Doc_V (Aug 10, 2015)

So It's looking like I may just have to go new... The M590 looks to be the best bang for the buck, but for the same price, any benefits going with the FC-M610 and dealing with 10 speed compatibility issues?

Shimano Deore M610 10 Speed Triple Chainset | Chain Reaction Cycles


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I have near new big and middle Real chainrings in that bolt pattern. PM me and I'll dig them out of whatever parts boxes they're in.

Edit- I found them. NOS 110 44T, near new 110 48T, near new 110 36t, (all Real) near new Shimano tandem single ring 110 38T


----------



## Doc_V (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey, thanks for checking, however I believe those may be for the M560. The M563 BDC is 94mm and 58mm.

FAQLoad - Shimano Deore LX cranks 5 bolt

...Damn! That would have been nice.


----------



## sryanak (Aug 9, 2008)

Have you tried Googling, 94 chainring?


----------

